

Animation videos - behzadb

Hello everyone. Im new to this thread and so I hope I don't offend anyone by posting my request here.  We're launching a new product soon and would love to get some feedback on our animation demo video. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EyckZiHv5g
Does the explanation make sense to you?  Anything you like or dislike?  Is it too long for your attention span?  Any suggestions would be much appreciated.  Thanks everyone, and again my apologies if I posted this in the wrong place.
======
DonWh
I think its a great video & explains the concept thoroughly.

~~~
behzadb
Great! Thats awesome to hear. Appreciate your response.

------
samstave
Interesting.

It will be interesting to see how you sort the locations which have content.
By map, list, etc..

Also - if you could link them back to their Yelp pages/reviews, that would be
cool.

Engage the venues, allow them to advertise "Look how lively it is here
currently, come now and enjoy this happy hour coupon!"

etc..

~~~
behzadb
We decided not to go with Maps only because its use can be difficult on mobile
devices..dont get wrong they def look great but sometimes difficult to use for
new discoveries. We like the idea of providing additional 3rd party content
regarding the actual place. Thanks for the feedback.

~~~
samstave
If you're using the geoloc of the phone - you can show the nearest venues on a
map. I dont think that users would find that clunky.

That is how many people use Gmaps on their phones: Type a search for a
store/place see them listed on the map and click the bubble for directions.

~~~
behzadb
Oh yes I def agree that maps can be very useful when searching for a place
(we've actually integrated it). I may have misunderstood you but what I meant
was discovery of new places via a map can be somewhat difficult (without
actually typing in a place name). Sometimes its easier to just see how far it
is from you. For example 150 yards. We could totally be wrong on this and
thats why your feedback is so important to us.

